# Kidd didn't do anything special



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

He did the same thing he did for the suns except take us to the finals,and the only reason he got to the finals there is because look @ that weak eastcoast...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Agreed, so he is overrated now?


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I also agree, but I don't think Kidd is overrated. The reason Phoenix never won anything with him is because the Colangelos could never find an inside presence to play with him (except for McDyess, but we all know how that turned out). I think if Phx management did a better job of putting a good team around Kidd (Robinson and Marion were a good start, but the total lack of inside presence is just inexcuseable), he would still be a Sun, regardless of his domestic situation. Kidd is exactly the same player now as he was in Phoenix, just in a different situation, so in that regard he isn't overrated.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Weak east???
Look at NJ record vs. the west and look at PHO record vs. the west.
NJ
17-11
PHO
22-28


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

obviously phoenix lacked something when kidd was on that team. otherwise, the suns would have been just as successful when kidd was on the team. and i don't think kidd is overrated. let's not forget about his days in california. i will never forget the time when they were playing duke in the ncaa playoffs and how well he played against them (despite the fact that duke had a lot of potential players). c'mon now, you guys have got to give kidd credit where it's due. he gave jersey a miracle season that will probably never be forgotten. and he will continue to do so. even if you want to say that the east coast is weak, trust me, those days are coming to an end.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

oh yeah, and if he didn't do anything special, then how did he come so close to being named mvp this season???


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Jealous fans*

Stop being so jealous at the fact that he left Phoenix and is never coming back. Oh yeah, doubling a team's win total, and getting them to the Finals is nothing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*The Matrix*

By the way, Marion looks CoOL on you avatar.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Jealous fans*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Stop being so jealous at the fact that he left Phoenix and is never coming back. Oh yeah, doubling a team's win total, and getting them to the Finals is nothing.


I don't think they are jealous of Jason but just to rise a question here why didn't Kidd do what he can do for us now?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jealous fans*



> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> I don't think they are jealous of Jason but just to rise a question here why didn't Kidd do what he can do for us now?


I think its because he said that he hated all the staff in Phonix.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Jason Kidd fingering the people at Pheonix after a game, I can understand why he is not a crowd favorite because I would do the same if a superstar left my Orlando Magic and did all of that non-sense in my own home floor. 


Btw, I would second oppinion with Mr. X and say Marion does look pretty cool in that picture.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> Jason Kidd fingering the people at Pheonix after a game, I can understand why he is not a crowd favorite because I would do the same if a superstar left my Orlando Magic and did all of that non-sense in my own home floor.
> 
> 
> Btw, I would second oppinion with Mr. X and say Marion does look pretty cool in that picture.


I think that Mr. X said something else, as you can see it was last edited by TheMatrix31.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Suns*

Yeah, that Matrix is tricky. I can't get anything by him. Hehehe. 
But the reason that Kidd is doing so well in NJ is because it's the East, there are only a few really good teams in the East.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

well, the nets have a good team chemistry going on too (well, i'll ignore the little van horn problem with this comment). that's another reason for their success.


----------

